
Learn UI/UX Mobile App Design in 1 DAY:  Design 7 Apps - simonesimmons
GOING TO BE MAKING A UDEMY COURSE FOR THIS. IT WILL BE FREE FOR THE FIRST WEEK PEOPLE!!!
======
eecks
Sounds like a good course. Link?

